# Seeking Information



## Sailor Al (Oct 20, 2009)

I am looking for any information about my uncle Davy (Chyanne) Scobie who was a donkeyman in the Merchant Navy and did a stint on RFAs I know he served on a great many ships but what they were and what companies they were I do not know He came from Burntisland in Fife Scotland and seafaring was his life. Look forward to any information I can glean so I can put a dossier together for his daughter.


----------

